# pH balanced?



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so, after reading into it for a little bit, i think my pH levels are too low and that is the reason i still have some unresolved issues with DP. i haven't had it tested yet, but everything in my diet over the majority of my life would lead to an acidic body pH. just thought it was an interesting topic that others may want to look into, especially those who are into the adrenal fatigue idea because pH imbalance can cause adrenal fatigue. that and people with a low pH are more susceptible to anxiety and depression related disorders.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

What are you still experiencing with DP?


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

so the supplement doesn't work 100%?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

no, i don't have DP issues anymore. it's hard to describe though. something is just still a little bit off, and i think it has something to do with a very acidic lifestyle leading to an acidic pH which would explain the unresolved crap, like still feeling tired a lot or spacing out a lot, and just not really having the drive and motivation that i used to have. granted i'm not anywhere near the way i was with DP, i'm just not as good as i once was, so i'm still looking for an explanation. i'm gonna go get some pH test strips tomorrow and find out for sure and then take things from there, i'll keep you guys posted on wether or not i feel that this has real relavance to DP. for now it's more of a theory.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> so the supplement doesn't work 100%?


Nothing works 100%.....


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so i got some pH test strips. i've been checking my pH for the past couple of days and it has been between 6 and 7 which is quite low. the pH strips aren't exact but they are close enough to support my idea that my pH is low, and probably has been low for quite some time. now i am working on raising my pH which, i'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> so i got some pH test strips. i've been checking my pH for the past couple of days and it has been between 6 and 7 which is quite low. the pH strips aren't exact but they are close enough to support my idea that my pH is low, and probably has been low for quite some time. now i am working on raising my pH which, i'll let you guys know how it goes.


What are you using for lowering the ph ?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

lowering? i want to raise my pH. for now i am adding more alkaline forming foods to my diet and am drinking arrowhead bottled water because it tests with a pH between seven and eight. which is where i want my pH to be.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> lowering? i want to raise my pH. for now i am adding more alkaline forming foods to my diet and am drinking arrowhead bottled water because it tests with a pH between seven and eight. which is where i want my pH to be.


Yeah- misspoke. So just diet and water. I came across at some point some coral calcium supplements.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

JUST WONDERING WHAT DOES PH LEVELS HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH DP/DR???


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

opie37060 said:


> JUST WONDERING WHAT DOES PH LEVELS HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH DP/DR???


Like we know what does and what doesn't have anything to do with dp


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so i'm abondoning this topic thanks to input from absentis and some things i've learned about pH. diet won't change pH and if your pH does drop too low you pretty much die instead of simply getting DP, it seems there is a lot of mis-information on this topic around the web, so no need to look into this topic any further. sorry


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> so i'm abondoning this topic thanks to input from absentis and some things i've learned about pH. diet won't change pH and if your pH does drop too low you pretty much die instead of simply getting DP, it seems there is a lot of mis-information on this topic around the web, so no need to look into this topic any further. sorry


That means I can drink all the soda I want and it won't affect my ph ? You've got any link saying that please ?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

http://missourifamilies.org/features/healtharticles/health70.htm

it does't say anything about how much soda you can drink, but it pretty much sums up that you can't change your pH based on what you eat or drink.


----------

